# Word 2007 Table of contents formatting



## holla (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a table of contents in word 2007 and the page numbers for level 2 and level 3 entries are indented from the right. I don't want them to be, that does not seem to be the default, yet I can't get it not to be that way. I have tried deleting the TOC and inserting a new one but it gives the same thing. I've checked the right indentation on the paragraph settings and it is at 0 and the mirror indent is unchecked. Any ideas how to fix this.
Thanks


----------



## Macropod (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi holla,

AFAIK, the TOC indenting is the default behaviour, but the TOC2 & TOC3 Styles (which are what you need to change, not the heading Styles) are also defaulted to 'automatically update'. So, all you should need to do is to click on the LEFT end of the relevant TOC entries and drag the left-hand indent ruler arrows to the left margin. You may also want to delete or reposition the left-most tabs, too.


----------

